# Multiboot freebsd/arch/void/ghostbsd



## Zar Marco (Dec 3, 2022)

Hi and sorry for another noob question. I have a multiboot with zfs.
This is my situation:

```
zar_marco@ghostgram ~> gpart  show
=>        40  1953525095  nvd0  GPT  (932G)
          40        2008        - free -  (1.0M)
        2048     1048576     1  efi  (512M)
     1050624  1952473088     2  solaris-root  (931G)
  1953523712        1423        - free -  (712K)

=>        40  1953525095  diskid/DISK-2140JY447104  GPT  (932G)
          40        2008                            - free -  (1.0M)
        2048     1048576                         1  efi  (512M)
     1050624  1952473088                         2  solaris-root  (931G)
  1953523712        1423                            - free -  (712K)

=>        40  2000409184  nvd1  GPT  (954G)
          40      532480     1  efi  (260M)
      532520  1994960896     2  freebsd-zfs  (951G)
  1995493416     3866584        - free -  (1.8G)
  1999360000     1048576     3  ms-basic-data  (512M)
  2000408576         648        - free -  (324K)
```

where nvd0p1 is linux efi, nvd0p2 contain datasets for linux and freebsd (rpool), nvd1p1 is ghostbsd efi, nvd1p2 dataset of ghost (zroot) and nvd1p3 in my idea is freebsd efi.
In the first time freebsd efi was contain in linux efi, but I had some problems with hostid and I couldn't boot linux. 
So I had think to create a new efi partition for freebsd.

This is output of zpool:

```
zar_marco@ghostgram ~> zpool list -v
NAME                           SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP    HEALTH  ALTROOT
rpool                          928G   179G   749G        -         -     2%    19%  1.00x    ONLINE  -
  diskid/DISK-2140JY447104p2   931G   179G   749G        -         -     2%  19.2%      -    ONLINE
zroot                          944G  10.5G   933G        -         -     0%     1%  1.00x    ONLINE  -
  nvd1p2                       951G  10.5G   933G        -         -     0%  1.11%      -    ONLINE
```

and zfs list:

```
zar_marco@ghostgram ~> zfs list -t filesystem | grep rpool
rpool                                179G   721G       96K  none
rpool/arch                          29.1G   721G       96K  none
rpool/arch-gnome                    31.3G   721G       96K  none
rpool/arch-gnome/home               18.9G   721G     18.7G  legacy
rpool/arch-gnome/root               12.3G   721G     12.0G  /
rpool/arch/home                     17.6G   721G     17.3G  legacy
rpool/arch/root                     11.5G   721G     11.1G  /
rpool/condivise                     95.9G   721G     95.9G  /condivise
rpool/freebsd                       12.1G   721G       96K  none
rpool/freebsd/root                  10.1G   721G     9.71G  /mnt/freebsd
rpool/freebsd/tmp                     96K   721G       96K  none
rpool/freebsd/usr                   2.05G   721G       96K  none
rpool/freebsd/usr/home               580M   721G      369M  legacy
rpool/freebsd/usr/ports              757M   721G      757M  none
rpool/freebsd/usr/src                760M   721G      760M  none
rpool/freebsd/var                    576K   721G       96K  none
rpool/freebsd/var/audit               96K   721G       96K  none
rpool/freebsd/var/crash               96K   721G       96K  none
rpool/freebsd/var/log                 96K   721G       96K  none
rpool/freebsd/var/mail                96K   721G       96K  none
rpool/freebsd/var/tmp                 96K   721G       96K  none
rpool/void                          10.3G   721G       96K  none
rpool/void/home                     3.28G   721G     3.00G  legacy
rpool/void/root                     7.05G   721G     6.83G  /


zar_marco@ghostgram ~> zfs list -t filesystem | grep zroot
zroot                               10.5G   904G       96K  legacy
zroot/ROOT                          10.2G   904G       96K  legacy
zroot/ROOT/backup-2022-12-03-03-53     8K   904G     7.39G  /
zroot/ROOT/default                  10.2G   904G     8.24G  /
zroot/tmp                            184K   904G      184K  /tmp
zroot/usr                            320M   904G       96K  /usr
zroot/usr/home                       319M   904G      319M  /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports                       96K   904G       96K  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src                         96K   904G       96K  /usr/src
zroot/var                            484K   904G       96K  /var
zroot/var/audit                       96K   904G       96K  /var/audit
zroot/var/crash                       96K   904G       96K  /var/crash
zroot/var/mail                       100K   904G      100K  /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp                         96K   904G       96K  /var/tmp
```

this is /boot/efi of freebsd:

```
zar_marco@ghostgram ~> ls /mnt/freebsd/boot/efi/
BOOT/    freebsd/


zar_marco@ghostgram ~> ls /mnt/freebsd/boot/efi/BOOT/
BOOTX64.efi*
```
BOOTX64.efi is a copy of /boot/loader.efi of freebsd

Now if I boot, always booted ghostbsd 

Can I fixed this? I don,t know how reinstall freebsd bootloader


----------



## gotnull (Dec 3, 2022)

Hi,

I really don't know if it can work in your case but you could try to let the lead to "rEFInd" installed by your Linux distribution instead of grub (it means you'll have to remove grub if I remember well) and rEFInd will managed every OSs at the boot for you ... if all goes well.
That's what I did about 2 years ago I think (don't remember exactly time goes fast) , but my scheme is different than yours, FBSD has on its own disk, I don't think it change something but I think I should mention it. 
I did not do any maintenance of it since it's installed ... yeah that Linux distribution is not used since 

The author site:


			The rEFInd Boot Manager
		

Arch wiki :





						rEFInd - ArchWiki
					






					wiki.archlinux.org
				




You can take inspiration from this post also:





						Linux Multi-boot with Refind – TeejeeTech
					






					teejeetech.com
				




Good luck


----------



## elgrande (Dec 5, 2022)

I think you have to find some kind of boot manager that works for you.
According to the FreeBSD UEFI page, the item "Next-stage partition selection" is still not implemented, so loader.efi always boots the first "FreeeBSD-like" partition it finds. 


			UEFI - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 5, 2022)

In my setup i made first linux-boot using grub.
Then i added freebsd to this grub config.








						Booting FreeBSD via GRUB
					

After install Grub2, I'm unable to boot FreeBSD. The Grub installation is on an Archlinux partition and boots up OK. I couldn't figure out how to get Grub to automatically add FeeBSD so have been struggling to add it manually using whatever guides I could find such as:-...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Zar Marco (Dec 6, 2022)

I don't solved but admin can close because I had erase ghostbsd


----------

